# Ok guys, shut this forum down, infidelity is no more



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok folks, ding ding!!!! , the best gift to give your spouse now is a hall pass.....!!!! Consensual non-monogamy is now replacing the ugly infidelity and betrayal words.... All problems fixed!!! 
Let's gets those marriage vows updated next..... (unbe-effing-liveable)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/...ontroversial-gift-sexpert-thinks-you-20810451


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

They can have a hall pass in the form of a breakup or divorce. Nobody is forcing anyone to be in a relationship.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Consensual non-monogamy has worked for us for 20 years. It isn't a good idea for most people, but for 5-10% it can work.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well now the total truth comes out.

I read her book and didn't think much of it.

It appears she is just a full blown ho looking to turn as many women into birds of her feather as she can.

What a sick piece of ****.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Consensual non-monogamy has worked for us for 20 years. It isn't a good idea for most people, but for 5-10% it can work.


I'm not convinced the percentage is that high but I agree the number of people who can pull this off are much smaller than those who can't.

The author is also not anywhere near as honest and transparent as you.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Without fidelity I really don't see the point to marriage myself. It just seem stupid. Why compromise at all, you might as well go live your life and have fun dating lots of people. I mean why even tie yourself down just date someone until you get bored with them, no reason to commit to someone when someone else better might come along. Also it's a lot easier to live by yourself and be totally selfish about it. Really without the commitment what exactly is the point?

I mean I guess it's kind of like living with your bro in a way. At least in that case you can get them to pay rent and put it into the equity in the house that you own alone.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Without fidelity I really don't see the point to marriage myself. It just seem stupid. Why compromise at all, you might as well go live your life and have fun dating lots of people. I mean why even tie yourself down just date someone until you get bored with them, no reason to commit to someone when someone else better might come along. Also it's a lot easier to live by yourself and be totally selfish about it. Really without the commitment what exactly is the point?
> 
> I mean I guess it's kind of like living with your bro in a way. At least in that case you can get them to pay rent and put it into the equity in the house that you own alone.


Am with you, i am trying to figure out how to tell my girls marriage is a Disney fad story.... So far they don't seem interested... If anything is just a tax benefit at most....
The problem is I don't believe that without some sort of union we will not produce healthy families with healthy offspring, and that could eventually be catastrophic for human evolution and survival. 

Sent from my SHT-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Marriage has all sorts of benefits that come from being in a life-long relationship with someone you trust and love. Everything from having a companion to spend your time with, to someone who is always willing to help when you need it. 

Personally I like monogamy, but you can get all the above advantages in an open relationship, so if it works for a couple, that seems fine to me.






sokillme said:


> Without fidelity I really don't see the point to marriage myself. It just seem stupid. Why compromise at all, you might as well go live your life and have fun dating lots of people. I mean why even tie yourself down just date someone until you get bored with them, no reason to commit to someone when someone else better might come along. Also it's a lot easier to live by yourself and be totally selfish about it. Really without the commitment what exactly is the point?
> 
> I mean I guess it's kind of like living with your bro in a way. At least in that case you can get them to pay rent and put it into the equity in the house that you own alone.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

CantBelieveThis said:


> Am with you, i am trying to figure out how to tell my girls marriage is a Disney fad story.... So far they don't seem interested... If anything is just a tax benefit at most....
> The problem is I don't believe that without some sort of union we will not produce healthy families with healthy offspring, and that could eventually be catastrophic for human evolution and survival.
> 
> Sent from my SHT-W09 using Tapatalk



There will always be committed relationships for families, I think -- there have been since the beginning of time.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Without fidelity I really don't see the point to marriage myself. It just seem stupid. Why compromise at all, you might as well go live your life and have fun dating lots of people. I mean why even tie yourself down just date someone until you get bored with them, no reason to commit to someone when someone else better might come along. Also it's a lot easier to live by yourself and be totally selfish about it. Really without the commitment what exactly is the point?



This is definitely how I feel, for ME...now if other people are happier doing something different, go for it, it's no threat to me!
Frankly, as long as I have *commitment*, I don't care about the piece of paper stating the government recognizes it. But marriage was very important to my second husband, so I gave in! Lol!!
But no matter which type of relationship I've ever been in, I want MONOGAMY - I want to be someone's special person, who meets all their needs (or tries to, really hard!) - if I'm not that person for them, then move along!

So I don't understand "non-monogamy" at all, not in my mind, and definitely not in my HEART!!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

CantBelieveThis said:


> Ok folks, ding ding!!!! , the best gift to give your spouse now is a hall pass.....!!!! Consensual non-monogamy is now replacing the ugly infidelity and betrayal words.... All problems fixed!!!
> Let's gets those marriage vows updated next..... (unbe-effing-liveable)
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/...ontroversial-gift-sexpert-thinks-you-20810451


Hey! Congratulations!

You just sold at least another 1/2 dozen copies of Wednesday Addams (as if she was that cool) book. 

DON'T FEED THE MOTHERFREAKING TROLL!!!!!!!!!!

Beatch Wednesday is a troll. Put her on the Starvation Diet.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Marriage has all sorts of benefits that come from being in a life-long relationship with someone you trust and love. Everything from having a companion to spend your time with, to someone who is always willing to help when you need it.


So does dog ownership.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CantBelieveThis said:


> Am with you, i am trying to figure out how to tell my girls marriage is a Disney fad story.... So far they don't seem interested... If anything is just a tax benefit at most....
> The problem is I don't believe that without some sort of union we will not produce healthy families with healthy offspring, and that could eventually be catastrophic for human evolution and survival.
> 
> Sent from my SHT-W09 using Tapatalk


That was not my take on Marriage which I think if you marry the right person is a good thing. That is my take on marriage without fidelity. As far as I am concerned without sexual fidelity your are just really good friends to **** every once and a while. I think that is a stupid reason to risk half your assets at least in my mind.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Wednesday Addams is a mental midget to have come up with that stupid concept ... and by the way, did she pick her name from a 1960’s TV show, or did her parents have an evil sense of humor?


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

You have to stop reading those rags.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not really the same thing. Dog ownership is pretty much one way - you take care of the dog. 





sokillme said:


> So does dog ownership.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have read reports about marriage rates 
declining. Women who say they cannot find
a suitable man ( their income level ) There 
was even a tread on TAM about young men 
not dating but playing video games more. 

Wonder why?


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

uhtred said:


> Not really the same thing. Dog ownership is pretty much one way - you take care of the dog.


Dogs do take care of you. My two year old German Shepard 
takes great care of me and my family. If someone walks 
around my property, or tries to sneak up or around he 
takes care of it. Or should I say them.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

sokillme said:


> So does dog ownership.


Yeah, but the IRS will be quite peeved when they figure out you joint-filed with your dog.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Without fidelity I really don't see the point to marriage myself. It just seem stupid. Why compromise at all, you might as well go live your life and have fun dating lots of people. I mean why even tie yourself down just date someone until you get bored with them, no reason to commit to someone when someone else better might come along. Also it's a lot easier to live by yourself and be totally selfish about it. Really without the commitment what exactly is the point?
> 
> I mean I guess it's kind of like living with your bro in a way. At least in that case you can get them to pay rent and put it into the equity in the house that you own alone.


Filing jointly?


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

My nephews wife recently decided she 
no longer believed in monogamy. She just
forgot to tell him. She did clean things before 
she left. Cleaned out the house ( everything )
bank account also. 

Good news however we a couple of lawyers in 
the family, no charge for family.!! She has to hire one.
The guy she thought was better, gone now. Guess what 
shined so greatly in the dark, turned dull and grey in the 
light. She says she is sorry and wants to come back. 

He says he is sorry but goodbye!!

Back when I was a younger man, many, many years ago.
People had relationships where they could come and go
seeing who they wanted when they wanted.

We called that dating.

She did leave the dog also.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Sigh.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Marduk said:


> Sigh.


Lol!! What's this about??


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

LisaDiane said:


> Lol!! What's this about??


I can just imagine some wing nut giving a hall pass to their spouse, having the person act on it, and the resultant implosion of the relationship unexpectedly. 

“I read it in cosmo and it sounded sexy, why am I suddenly feeling so insecure, distraught, and disgusted by my spouse?”


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I was wondering about the trap usage of the hall pass gift. Actually I wasn't wondering about it, I was contemplating it. 
There are many ways the gift of a hall pass could go wrong. I suspect in my case Mrs. Nail would be upset that I thought that she would like it.
My favorite is, based on an old joke. "a man talking to his coworker (male) about his lacklustre marriage is advised to have an affair. He replies that his wife would surely kill him if she found out. To which his coworker says, it's the 90's (gives you an idea of the age of this joke) things have changed, just tell her in advance. So foolishly the guy goes home and informs his wife that he is going to save the marriage by having an affair. She replies that when she tried that it didn't do any good so he shouldn't waste his time."


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I have an acquaintance/friend..... well actually she used to be my mistress. Her first marriage failed because she got caught cheating. But the aftermath of her affair was what I found interesting. She convinced her husband they should try an open marriage. She dumped the OM that she got caught cheating with, and her and her husband read books on open marriages and gave it a shot. It failed miserably. For starters I don't think her husband was ever really all that excited about the idea. He was probably still grieving over the affair. Secondly, she had lots of folks interested in her, and he didn't garner anywhere near as much attention. 

Ultimately though...after their divorce...he did end up marrying the one woman he met on ****** *******...and that woman left her husband for him, so he broke up a marriage. With that said I know how this must sound but his new wife was nowhere near as attractive, in fact the opposite. I think he wanted to go in a different direction? It was certainly an interesting situation. She also remarried, but started an affair with me, and I wasn't her first affair in the second marriage. We still keep in touch. She has an OM she really loves now, but for as long as I've known her. There is a new one roughly every 6 to 12 months. She gets bored of them dumps them and finds another. Its pretty much the life of a serial cheater, and its behavior that isn't gender specific. Some folks just can't be monogamous. They will always find a "reason" to cheat. But the truth is they do it because they like the excitement. I can only imagine how all of that must read, but its all true. 

I do think women in open relationships will always have more "options". I don't consider myself to be undesirable, but if I gave my current girlfriend a hall pass, and I had one too. She would have a lot more takers than me! Its just how it goes.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My wife and me both have a hall pass each. 
Her’s is George Michael who’s both gay and dead. 
Mine is Charlize Theron.
I think my wife has more chance than me lol.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BashfulB said:


> You have to stop reading those rags.


The Daily Mirror is a pathetic, vile tabloid.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

This is nothing new. It comes and goes over time. Romans had orgies and that was over 2000 years ago. Key parties in the 70’s. It is what it is. If people want to be married and screw other people I don’t care. That’s not what I want for my life and neither does my wife. We love being exclusive with each other. We have a very elite club with only 2 members and nobody else is allowed to join. It’s awesome. I like articles like this. They keep my business booming.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

LisaDiane said:


> There will always be committed relationships for families, I think -- there have been since the beginning of time.


And indeed I hope you are correct...but in today's age things can move n spread pretty fast, and I see a huge trend developing not in the interest of the traditional marriage (and by that I am not referring to same-sex marriage as the culprit)
I just don't see the healthy growth of children where the parents union is loosely defined and allows others.... That can have consequences we have yet likely to even know about


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Well now the total truth comes out.
> 
> I read her book and didn't think much of it.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

Perfect response.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Well now the total truth comes out.
> 
> I read her book and didn't think much of it.
> 
> ...


amen Conan. Absolutely disgusting. I remember years ago, some tramp named Tammy Nelson wrote a book called the 'New Monogamy' where it brought up crap like this. Linda MacDonald scorched her on Amazon reviews. Later, tammy Nelson became the sex Expert for ****** *******. Like this lady, both contribute to the decay in society. Absolutely disgusting. 

The concept of 'hey, I will spend on everyone else's gifts, then gift my wife with another man's C**k' has to be one of the most repulsive thinsg I have heard in a while


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Well now the total truth comes out.
> 
> I read her book and didn't think much of it.
> 
> ...


maybe her gift to her husband will be another man's kid or some type of venerial disease


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Without fidelity I really don't see the point to marriage myself. It just seem stupid. Why compromise at all, you might as well go live your life and have fun dating lots of people. I mean why even tie yourself down just date someone until you get bored with them, no reason to commit to someone when someone else better might come along. Also it's a lot easier to live by yourself and be totally selfish about it. Really without the commitment what exactly is the point?
> 
> I mean I guess it's kind of like living with your bro in a way. At least in that case you can get them to pay rent and put it into the equity in the house that you own alone.


I love Helen Smith's books


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Marriage has all sorts of benefits that come from being in a life-long relationship with someone you trust and love. Everything from having a companion to spend your time with, to someone who is always willing to help when you need it.
> 
> Personally I like monogamy, but you can get all the above advantages in an open relationship, so if it works for a couple, that seems fine to me.


I strongly disagree


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

sokillme said:


> That was not my take on Marriage which I think if you marry the right person is a good thing. That is my take on marriage without fidelity. As far as I am concerned without sexual fidelity your are just really good friends to **** every once and a while. I think that is a stupid reason to risk half your assets at least in my mind.



agreed


----------

